# Wiper Motor Not Working - B128129 and 00153



## 00gt1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Longtime lurker and every answer I have needed has been found here before this one. 

There are two codes that I was hoping for some advice on, one on 08, one on 09. See the below readouts:

Car: Volkswagen Passat CC
Year: 2013
Body type: Saloon
Mileage: 76204

08 Air Conditioning

System description: Climatronic 
Software number: 3AA907044J 
Software version: 0101
Hardware number: 3AA907044J 
Hardware version: H03
ODX name: EV_Climatronic
ODX version: A01010
Long coding: 0010001008

Trouble codes: 
B128129 - Humidity sensor Implausible signal
Active


09 Central Electrics

System description: BCM PQ47 H++ 
Software number: 3AA937087J 
Software version: 0465
Hardware number: 3AA937087J 
Hardware version: 421
Long coding: 0008000000000000008802819400094C2055000840200D20E484402400C0

Subsystems: 
System description: RLFS 
Software number: 7N0955559 
Software version: 0024
Hardware version: 021
Serial number: Y12M03D16h03m10s38S1
Long coding: 0280DD

Trouble codes: 
00153 - Driver windshield wiper motor No signal/communication
Active


I can't seem to find ANYTHING on B128129 - Humidity sensor Implausible signal, which is very strange. Any assistance on that one would be much appreciated.

As for 00153, I checked the fuses, I checked the live data feed on the hood sensor and it is reading closed (no error). I checked the live data from the stalk and it reads the various positions (0-5) just fine. Beyond that, the windshield washer fluid squirts just fine, so I am inclined to believe that the issue is not the stalk or the relay.

Any faults in that logic? My next plan of action was to order a used wiper motor and try to replace it as well as testing the connector.

Does anyone have a pinout diagram for the wires? I am assuming brown is ground as most are in the car, and then one should be constant and one intermittent, but I can't seem to find a 2013 diagram (maybe I am not looking hard enough).

I appreciate any input anyone can provide. I have been working through this checklist, but can't seem to find one for the first code:

00153 - Windshield Wiper Motor; Driver Side (V216): No Signal/Communication

Possible Symptoms:
Front Wiper not functioning

Possible Causes:
Fuse(s) faulty - No bad fuses
Engine Hood Contact Switch faulty - Checked live data, plus squirter works
Wiring/Connectors from/to Windshield Wiper Motor Driver Side (V216) faulty - will need pinout to test
Windshield Wiper Motor Driver Side (V216) faulty - ordered replacement

Possible Solutions
Check/Replace fuse(s) - x
Check/Replace Engine Hood Contact Switch - x
See Measuring Value Blocks (MVB) - I don't have VCDS
Check/Repair Wiring/Connectors from/to Windshield Wiper Motor Driver Side (V216)
Check/Replace Windshield Wiper Motor Driver Side (V216)


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

VW power wires are brown most of the time. 

J400 - Wiper motor control module pin 4 LIN bus wire is what not making contact but is also connected with the RLS(rain light sensor) on the same LIN bus wire going the BCM at T52b/33 pin. Your BCM is reading the RLS but not the wiper module so check that first. As you bring up module 09 BCM you know if it’s reading the wiper module as it will show as a sub system like the RLS does.

As for the climatronic, check G308 Evaporator temp sensor pin T16i/11.


----------



## 00gt1 (Jul 7, 2012)

*To close this out*

A quick update to close this out. First off, thank you for the assist!

I was able to trace power from T52b33 to the wire harness on the motor which tested having power on 1 (red/white) and 4 (yellow/purple..ish?). 2, which is brown, seems to be the ground or a variable power that wasn't on.




























I went ahead and ordered a used motor for 60 bucks off of ebay and when it came in, installed it, and viola... issue resolved. 










I rescanned and there are no more module errors.

One last side note, does anyone have ETKA that can look up a part for me? I lost a little clip thing (see #3 from the erWin image below).


----------



## nycdub2 (Feb 13, 2005)

3b0 819 145


----------

